# Titan 440 knocking noises.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Our new Titan 440 is making strange knocking noise. I had just finished spraying 25 shakes, put the gun down and the sprayer started with this noise. Right after the video ends it stopped with me doing nothing except cursing a whole lot. It did it a few more times. The sprayer ran fine while this was happening.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Mine dose that when air is trapped some where in the pickup tube. Give it a quick prime again see if that helps..


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Delta Painting said:


> Mine dose that when air is trapped some where in the pickup tube. Give it a quick prime again see if that helps..


I did release the pressure and it didn't help. I sprayed out a few hundred shakes and on and off it did this. I had 4 gallons of paint to start and used maybe 2 gallons so it never ran dry. I was just trying it out with just water and it did the same thing. 

I oiled it also already, did that the night before.

What else would cause this knocking sound?

I have to drop off another sprayer Monday to get fixed I think this one will join it.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Mebbe lose packing??? How much paint you pumped through her?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Delta Painting said:


> Mebbe lose packing??? How much paint you pumped through her?


When we first bought it it sat for a month or two before we used it. The first time was around 5 gallons of flat ceiling paint. Cleaned out thoroughly and I ran pump armor through it. This round 2.5 gallons.

Maybe 7.5 gallons run through it so far. 

I have run maybe 3 gallons of water through it.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like a nick in a ball valve, so the ball doesn't sit flush in its chamber and create a good seal. Then the piston cycles to keep the pressure. I've had this issue before.


----------



## CNClark (Mar 8, 2017)

Csheils said:


> Sounds like a nick in a ball valve, so the ball doesn't sit flush in its chamber and create a good seal. Then the piston cycles to keep the pressure. I've had this issue before.


That would be my thought. Occasionally I have seen a loose piece of metal causing the ball not to seat correctly. Usually from the manufacturing process on such a new machine.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CNClark said:


> That would be my thought. Occasionally I have seen a loose piece of metal causing the ball not to seat correctly. Usually from the manufacturing process on such a new machine.


Could be a chunk of dried ceiling paint sticking to the valve also. Seent it.
Used to make good money fixing this.


----------

